# „Ich spiele das MMORPG Gentoo“

## misterjack

Ein schöner Beitrag zu einem grottenschlechten Artikel:

http://www.heise.de/open/news/foren/S-Ich-spiele-das-MMORPG-Gentoo/forum-227930/msg-21793161/read/

----------

## schmidicom

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Ein schöner Beitrag zu einem grottenschlechten Artikel

 

Naja so toll finde ich den Kommentar ja auch nicht, aber stimmt schon der Artikel selbst ist ja wieder mal unterste Schublade.

Beim Artikel weiss ich gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll zu widersprechen...

Allein schon die Behauptung das Spiele die über so was wie "wine" (schon bei diesem Wort läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter) mit biegen und brechen zum laufen gebracht werden würden nativ Spiele überflüssig machen bringt mich auf die Palme. Und von den schon selbst miterlebten Eskapaden die einem der X11 bescheren kann wenn ein Spiel nur schon versucht die Auflösung zu ändern will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.

Fakt ist doch wenn es möglich wäre solche Spiele wie World of Warcraft (oder andere sehr beliebte Langzeitrenner) nativ auf Linux ohne Einschränkungen gegenüber der Windoof-Varainte zu benutzen würden das sicher auch viele machen.

Und beim Kommentar zum Artikel stört mich ehrlich gesagt etwas die Unterstellung das diese sagen wir mal schwierigeren Updates pure Absicht wären.

----------

## disi

Ich finde ihn gut hier:

http://www.heise.de/open/news/foren/S-Spielen-unter-Linux/forum-227930/msg-21805175/read/

Der einzige Grund was mich Windows 7 installieren lassen wuerde waere genau das, um zu spielen  :Smile:  Einfach weil die meisten Spiele fuer diese Platform designed sind.

----------

## misterjack

imo ist das feine Ironie als Antwort auf den schlechten Artikel, die ohne Übertreibung langweilig wäre. Ich zocke gelegentlich UrbanTerror oder X-Plane 10 - also mit nativen Spielen lasse ich mich begeistern  :Smile: 

----------

## disi

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> imo ist das feine Ironie als Antwort auf den schlechten Artikel, die ohne Übertreibung langweilig wäre. Ich zocke gelegentlich UrbanTerror oder X-Plane 10 - also mit nativen Spielen lasse ich mich begeistern 

 

maniadrive macht Spass  :Smile: 

----------

## bell

Was mich bei dem Artikel stört ist dass Gentoo zum "Vorführen" genommen wurde ohne einen Vergleich zu den anderen "Spielen". Dabei ist das Spiel "Gentoo" eigentlich unintressant. Interessant sind die Spiele wo noch eine 3. Partei dabei ist: "Der Vertireb". Diese Partei bringt Spannung ins Spiel. Auf der einen Seite hält sie die "Developer" ständig im Schach, so dass diese eigentlich nur die vorgegebene Route gehen können. Auf der anderen Seite kassieren Sie von den "Nutzer" noch Geld für die "Quests".

Wie gesagt. Ich spiele "Gentoo" eigentlich maximal 1-5 Minuten am Tag. Die Quests wiederholen sich inzwischen so dass die Lösung eigentlich immer parat ist.

Was mir mehr Spaß macht ist

Als MMORPG das "Real Life"

an sonsten:

games-strategy/wesnoth

games-strategy/warmux

games-arcade/supertux

games-action/supertuxkart

...

----------

## Erdie

Ich empfinde den Wartungsaufwand bei Gentoo als äußerst gering. Dafür ist der einmalige Aufwand beim Installieren umso größer, aber das ist  es wert.

Im Übrigen sind das IMHO Äpfel und Birnen Vergleiche:

Wenn ich Gentoo mit einer "normalen" Distributionen vergleichen wollte, dürfte ich 1-2 Jahre gar kein Update einspielen. 

Ich  sehe doch, wie das mit dem  Kubuntu meiner Frau läuft - Einmal instlalliert, dann ist man froh, dass alles einigermaßen läuft und dann wird solange nichts verändert, bis die  Kiste plattgemacht  und ein neues Release installiert wird. Und  dann geht das Gefrickel  mit  dem  Einrichten von allem wieder  los: Mail etc. 'Allerhöchstens Security Update werden gemacht ( was anderes gibt es ja nicht) und selbst die zerschießen noch das System.

Da frage ich mich echt, was mehr Arbeit  macht. Wenn ich in meine Gentoo Installation nur sicherheitskritische Update zulassen würde, wäre der Zeitauwand praktisch Null.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Spiele eigentlich mehr unter Linux als wie mit Windows. Für zwischendurch habe ich noch eine PS3 ;)

Wenn ihr MMORPG's mögt, werft einen Blick auf Guild Wars 2. Das läuft selbst ohne Untersützung der GPU (in der aktuellen Beta) schon ganz gut mit Wine unter Linux.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich empfinde den Wartungsaufwand bei Gentoo als äußerst gering.

 

Ja das kann ich nur bestätigen.

----------

